

Ask HN: What are the top US schools teaching entrepreneurship and business? - zol

Maybe this is common knowledge for Americans but as an Australian I have no idea. I've found it's really hard to find out anything business related from search engines due to blatant self promotion and SEO common in these fields.
======
ahsanhilal
No schools can teach entrepreneurship. I have sat in numerous entrepreneurship
classes at a top-tier school in the US, and I can safely say that none of
those classes actually prepared me for doing the stuff that I am doing right
now. Case studies about how others tackled issues can be bought and studied on
your own time. You do not need to pay $50-60k per year to get that kind of
education.

Look into starting something and learning the ropes yourself. If you are
dedicated and have patience you will eventually succeed (people often
underestimate how much patience is required)

------
charliepark
Had a longer answer here, but managed to delete it.

In short: Stanford stands out in my mind as head-and-shoulders above the rest.
After that, UC Berkeley.

If you shift to engineering (moreso than an entrepreneurship focus) MIT and
Carnegie Mellon both have programs with good reputations.

Princeton, Harvard, and Yale also have great reputations, but I'm not sure how
much of that comes from entrepreneurship in particular, and how much is just
from their Ivy League aura in general.

------
michaelpinto
Here's an old school place to start:
<http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/rankings/> (click on the MBA tabs)

Keep in mind that if you're into tech you'll get an advantage from a campus
like MIT or Stanford. And it may not be a bad idea to visit a campus...

------
vrikhter
I would check out Babson College in Boston. You can correct me if I'm wrong,
but I believe you're supposed to start a business your first year as an
undergrad:

<http://www3.babson.edu/ESHIP/default.cfm/>

------
blcArmadillo
University of Michigan has a pretty good entrepreneurship program:
<http://cfe.umich.edu>

